
South Korean Clusters: How coronavirus cases exploded in churches and hospitals - skmurphy
https://graphics.reuters.com/CHINA-HEALTH-SOUTHKOREA-CLUSTERS/0100B5G33SB/index.html
======
prodent
> (...) doctors at the hospital said they first suggested she be tested for
> the coronavirus, as she had a high fever. Instead, the woman went to a
> buffet lunch (...)

~~~
n0rbwah
Better go infect other people before being put in quarantine.

------
skmurphy
key graf:

South Korea has announced hundreds of new coronavirus cases in the space of
only a few days and raised its infectious disease alert to the highest level.
The surge in cases has centered around two main clusters from a church in
Daegu city and a nearby hospital. The new outbreak has pushed South Korea’s
tally of confirmed cases much higher than anywhere else outside of China.

\---

These two clusters are linked to a single infected person, case #31. The
article provide a number of insightful graphics explaining the timeline and
spread.

